# On sale $132 Lew's SuperDuty 300 Speed Spool Baitcast Reel



## Jim (Jan 19, 2021)

On sale for $132. I am not really a Lew's fan, just passing this on.

https://www.amazon.com/Lews-Fishing-Super-Duty-Baitcasting/dp/B07HCLVGQK/ref=as_li_ss_tl?dchild=1&keywords=swimbait+reel&qid=1610935892&sr=8-3&linkCode=sl1&tag=topfishingdea-20&linkId=069a02687893f52cb4cbe3be35e4a21b&language=en_US


----------

